# Need to laugh!



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I think we're all need a little break from the stress of life right now. This thread is to lighten the mood. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That there’s funny!
I remember those nights. Sometimes days.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

This doesn't make me laugh, but it sure does make me smile.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Was thinking about virus humor thread.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Another one.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Couple of my favorites.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wish it was true.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just heard from the "compound".


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I heard these are reusable.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Its so funny...watching the amateurs play....I just watch...and laugh...thinking to myself ...when I knock on your door....kill you, eat you , and take your shit....how silly will you feel. at least I will have toilet paper


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Using the video app the school has setup with students and teachers you get a laugh. Listening to the kids and the teachers. Everyone showing off their Pets on the camera. Teacher saying I don't know how to use this dam thing when it is on.
PE/Gym teacher questioning how they will do Gym on line. Music teacher just said listen to a lot of music .
I give them credit for trying. The next month or so is going to be fun


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

My suggestion...watch how to make fire videos and practice....the world could use more fires.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I wish I could video this but some would not see the humor and devotion in it. The two people that work with Payton at school with her PT/OT want to bring the stander she use to our house while school is out. It took a lot of red tape to do it but we got it approved.
an hour ago. We are getting it done before someone changes their mind.
They must suit up wipe the stander down load it wear masks. When it gets here we must wear mask, The stander must be wiped down again when it gets here. I won't bore you with the other steps , you get the point by now. All of us involved are getting a laugh out of while not ignoring the reasons.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

When no face masks left to buy.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

ahhhh not airborne.....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

@Smitty901 
Got my get out of jail free card packed, for motorcycle rides during lock down.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SGG said:


> @Smitty901
> Got my get out of jail free card packed, for motorcycle rides during lock down.


 Payton is doing a one on one class on line with a teacher now. When home school is out for the day her and I will ride. If the people in Madison have governors ok to go out a acquire their pot. We are riding.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Payton is doing a one on one class on line with a teacher now. When home school is out for the day her and I will ride. If the people in Madison have governors ok to go out a acquire their pot. We are riding.


Easy Rider?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The way things have been going here, I figured I would share this. Make sure the sound is on.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244624914218434560


----------



## PrepperNoob (Mar 22, 2020)

SIL freezer. Funny thing about it is that they're no preppers at all, except she is prepping to make her weed edibles.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You gotta do, what you gotta do!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> You gotta do, what you gotta do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, I have run across one or two women in my life that won't do that under any circumstances. :vs_lol:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Believe it or not, I have run across one or two women in my life that won't do that under any circumstances. :vs_lol:


I would call that a short relationship.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Making Hard boiled eggs with Payton. We only broke 2 out of 20 so far. I call that good.


----------

